# K9 Concerns - WLOS



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wlos.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/wlos_vid_628.shtml&cid=0&ei=wkYaSO-zDIvaywSvydjxAg&usg=AFrqEzeh4q8woqQvcDiMT7xuuxzOpb89Ow"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=SFUNTuzMhawJ&imgurl=www.wlos.com/images/player/topstories_large.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>WLOS</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wlos.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/wlos_vid_628.shtml&cid=0&ei=wkYaSO-zDIvaywSvydjxAg&usg=AFrqEzcMHH-I7kvDk3sdSKMSWTIultmxgA"><b>K9</b> Concerns</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WLOS, NC -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Local law enforcement reacts after North Carolina Highway Patrol suspends all of its <b>K9</b> operations. The State stopped <b>K9</b> operations pending a review after <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

